# I told her how it was gonna be......now I need some backup folks....



## Dub (Nov 30, 2016)

Sometimes a dude just has to man-up and take a stance. 

I told the wife the other day that it was time.......my time, lol.



I've been watching her brother carry on over the years with various  high strung pointers and a massive chessie that was meaner than all get out.   Her bro pays thousands of dollars to send them off for training and yet for some reason he never keeps them around long.  It's always left me scratching my head.



Wife and I are dog lovers through and through and have always had little ankle biters that have brought many laughs and good times to our family.

Work schedule, other hobbies and such just never lended themselves to me having the time to properly dedicate to the dog I've always wanted.



I told here that as soon as I get my knee issues resolved I'll be getting a retriever puppy.  I'll be the one working with it and training it every day.  Gonna be fun working with in the backyard and taking it out in the nearby river often.  

This dog will share the house as do the others, but also go along on for fishing, scouting and just riding around....in other words it's gonna me my main partner when I'm not at work.  My hope is to get it on ducks on every day off I have.  

She could see my resolve and didn't offer a bit of protest.  So...it's a done deal.



I'm thinking that a female lab would be a good fit, but am open for advice and opinions.   My sister has a young female English Lab that is simply amazing.  I threatened to kidnap her when I was visiting over Thanksgiving.


Growing up hunting with my Uncle and his labs was great fun.  I have always been taken with their personality and disposition. 

That being said....I don't want to overlook any breed.

My goal is to raise a duck dog that will fit right in with family life and get along well with the other dogs.  Fenced in backyard is there for playtime and training....local river, lake and fields a'plenty nearby for training and working.

A friend from work recommended Boykins and others have recommend German Shorthairs.   I have limited experience with them but want to remain open minded.

When the time comes I'll do due diligence and find a rock solid breeder with good bloodlines.  I don't mind waiting or traveling as needed.  I want to do my homework to best ensure a healthy pup that will grow into a place in the family.....and most likely be joined by another one a year or two later.   


Anyway....open to advice and suggestions and really happy that life has slowed down a bit and offered time to get back to the things that I've been further from than I wanted to be....deer, ducks and fishing.  Fun times ahead.


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 30, 2016)

get a boykin, however it may end up being your wifes dog. gthey are great dogs, small (and in the house that is a good thing) and they were bred for ducks


----------



## NUTT (Nov 30, 2016)

German Shorthair Pointer. Wonderful pets and superb hunters. Hunt all day sleep on couch all night!


----------



## Dub (Dec 1, 2016)

holton27596 said:


> get a boykin, however it may end up being your wifes dog. gthey are great dogs, small (and in the house that is a good thing) and they were bred for ducks




I've got to follow up with a tip from a buddy at work on Boykins.  

Their size is really appealing around the house.





NUTT said:


> German Shorthair Pointer. Wonderful pets and superb hunters. Hunt all day sleep on couch all night!




Sounds like me, lol.


GSP has been a breed that's been on my radar for years.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 1, 2016)

I've got a lab and a GSP. The GSP is an awesome dog but not equipped for real cold temps. If your wanting a duck dog, lab or Boykin is the way to go. Then, when he turns about 3, go get your shorthair.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 3, 2016)

Boykins are way too small for duck dogs. Can't do it.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 3, 2016)

Drahthaar...they do it all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Bring that pup home, she won't turn it away.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 4, 2016)

I have a lab and GSP. The gsp came first and he has held his title as favorite all around dog. He retrieves ducks fine in georgia. Its not that cold and he wears an avery vest. GSP has been a cakewalk to train. Lab was kind of taken over by the SO so he is spoiled but he is a great dog too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 5, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I have a lab and GSP. The gsp came first and he has held his title as favorite all around dog. He retrieves ducks fine in georgia. Its not that cold and he wears an avery vest. GSP has been a cakewalk to train. Lab was kind of taken over by the SO so he is spoiled but he is a great dog too.



Good stuff, there.

I'm fairly certain that my S.O. will attempt to take over my dog.

I wish she'd take over a few bills......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Boykins are way too small for duck dogs. Can't do it.


Ohhh The Boykins can do it!!

But,

You can get a whole lot more for your dollar with a well bred Black Lab compared to a well bred Boykin.......Sometimes you can get a real good Black Lab for next to nothing!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 6, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ohhh The Boykins can do it!!
> 
> But,
> 
> You can get a whole lot more for your dollar with a well bred Black Lab compared to a well bred Boykin.......Sometimes you can get a real good Black Lab for next to nothing!!



OH SNAP shots fired!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ohhh The Boykins can do it!!
> 
> But,
> 
> You can get a whole lot more for your dollar with a well bred Black Lab compared to a well bred Boykin.......Sometimes you can get a real good Black Lab for next to nothing!!





krazybronco2 said:


> OH SNAP shots fired!!!





Yep, and from folks that KNOW !!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm a short hair man through and through...down to only 2 in my kennel and not much time to hunt any more, sad new but I will probably always own at least one.  I force fetched on of my dogs all the way out I did not duck hunt but he would water retrieve.  Hunted all over the mid west, and I would say if had the opportunity would have retrieved ducks fine in GA.

If you want a straight up waterfowl dog hard core get a lab.

You want something a little different but a jam up good dog and really good retriever still....look at a (GWP) German wirehair pointer or true German line (DD) deutsch drahthaar.

I am leaning towards a DD/GWP for my next dog.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 7, 2016)

We love our GSP's. Sorry for the IPhone sideways photo


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 7, 2016)

GSP and his little lab brother. hah


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 9, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> GSP and his little lab brother. hah



He will be his Big Lab brother next year


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 9, 2016)

3ringer said:


> He will be his Big Lab brother next year



Already little big brother. Weighed them this morning before I tried on vests. GSP 30.5. Lab 42.5. Lol. But I may be adding a 2nd and final GSP. My breeder just had a litter.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 10, 2016)

Black lab. Other wise buy a beagle.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 10, 2016)

The beagle can run the rabbit and the lab will retreive it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks, guys.

The wife and and I discussed this again today........it would seem that she is onboard and ready.



Now it's a simple matter of me making up my mind......and taking action.


----------

